# Cite Europe concerns. A fundamental question.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*IF* there are swarms of undesirables queueing up at Cite Europe to stow away under our motorhomes . . . . . how do they know whether we are entering or leaving France?

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just check if the motorhome is down on it's axles laden with duty free booze. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good point Steve :wink: , but I think many people are paranoid about stowaways at Cite Europe.

*1.* I can only just get under our van. If I tried to ride under it every discarded *** end would singe my bum!

*2.* As I said - how do they know whether they would end up in Dover or Saint Trop?

Thieving might be a valid concern, but stowing away . . . realistically??

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't think the average motorhomer has much to worry about with stowaways trying to hang on under the truck,it's just about physically impossible to do.

A more worrying concern would be the illegals trying to force a motorhome garage door and get across the channel which is why both my garage doors will be alarmed overnight in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dunno, 

I'll ask the next one I drop off near Rouen where he went wrong.

We've been overnighting for years around the Calais area and never had a stowaway yet, feel a bit left out really.

:roll:

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree - I don't think they would try to hitch a lift without knowing the destination.

I doubt their knowledge of geography would be sufficient for them know before it was too late to hop off when you turn left or right onto the motorway.

Just bad luck for them if you were headed to Morocco for the winter. :lol: 

We saw several "likelys" hanging around but they did not approach the MHs. More likely to be looking for food.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

peejay said:


> Dunno,
> 
> I'll ask the next one I drop off near Rouen where he went wrong.
> 
> ...


£500 is the going rate. You are obviously asking too much.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We had an incident in August with an immigrant clinging to the underside of our Motorhome.

The illegal could have climbed off at both at Maidstone and Newton Pagnell but clung on until we arrived home – a distance of 220 miles.

We thought about reporting it to the Immigration authorities but she's such a good cook and does all the washing and ironing .............


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now there is a thought. 8O 8O 


cabby


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
They have got to Calais from most parts of the compass,underestimate them at your peril. 
Hulltramper


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I did tell this story before but will tell it again,we did a bit of shopping at Auchan before heading to the Dusseldorf caravan salon in September.While driving through Belgium there was some strange thumping from under the back of the van then a car behind blew their horn,we did think maybe one of them had tried to hitch a lift to Blighty but got it wrong.


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

When we were at Cite Europe in September we witnessed a guy breaking into the trailer of a motorhome. Security came and had a look but didn't seem too keen on getting him out. As we were about to leave we left a note on the MH windscreen for the owners who were away shopping. However I do believe they were heading south........


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Good point Steve :wink: , but I think many people are paranoid about stowaways at Cite Europe.
> 
> *1.* I can only just get under our van. If I tried to ride under it every discarded *** end would singe my bum!
> 
> ...


Dave, you would be surprised just where they can get. If there is room, then it is possible. They can strap themselves to the chassis, and they will take the risk for the rewards!
To be honest, I can't see the fascination with City de Europe! It's just commercial area! Much nicer places!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> To be honest, I can't see the fascination with City de Europe! It's just commercial area! Much nicer places!


The " fascination" lies with the convenience, literally minutes from the terminal. As one who panics about missing deadlines, I'd happily spend the night on the train platform or at the end of the ferry ramp. This is as near as I can realistically get. It does have some good places to eat, free wifi and is usually quiet. There are worse aires !

G

Edit to add. Last October we used Gravelines for the last night instead. We were held up on the A26 for over an hour while would-be immigrants threw stones at lorry drivers. I had several sets of kittens when it looked as if we were going to miss our crossing....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Grizzly said Graham.

We don't fret too much about missing our crossing _(well - only a bit  )_ but Cite Europe is so convenient for us. We like to cross outwards at around 7 or 8pm so we miss most of the M25 aggro, and it's dead easy then to pull in and go for a snack supper across the road.

Grand Fort Phillipe is good if using the ferries, and the frites stall alongside the aire is second to none! Past tense for us though, as Mrs Zeb hates the ferries, and much prefers the painless tunnel route.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> What Grizzly said Graham.
> 
> Grand Fort Phillipe is good if using the ferries, and the frites stall alongside the aire is second to none!
> 
> Dave


I know Dave, massive portions   yum yum
But you need to dodge the dog sh*t on the sidewalk


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Walk in the road.

At least it's then squashed into a thin layer, so it only puts a coat of paint on the sole of your shoe! :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Never seen so much dog sh8t.
Last year we even saw a lady drive in and park her car. Let her two dogs out and let then both sh*t on the pavement. Then happily walk across the road into her house.
Dirty bu££er!
Talk about shi**ing on your own doorstep


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Tag axle MH's - place a board over the two rear axles and you've got a lovely bed. Hmmm, maybe I can get more storage?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> deefordog said:- Tag axle MH's - place a board over the two rear axles and you've got a lovely bed. Hmmm, maybe I can get more storage?


Wot you on about Deefor? This has nothing to do with dog****e!! :roll:

Oh. I get it now. We are back on topic!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Indications that a van is going north:

1. Front of van covered in dead insects.

2. Driver in shorts.

3. Driver has sun tan.

4. Driver off making second run into shops for even more wine.

Going south:
1. Van clean.

2. Driver in long trousers.

3. Driver sickly pale.

4. Driver stays in van while passenger goes into shops for a baguette.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> Never seen so much dog sh8t.
> Last year we even saw a lady drive in and park her car. Let her two dogs out and let then both sh*t on the pavement. Then happily walk across the road into her house.
> Dirty bu££er!
> Talk about shi**ing on your own doorstep


OT but here you go...

Some of the pavements in Wimereux have " Trottoir pas Crottoir" painted on them so even the French are waking up to just what a nasty, anti-social habit it is.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think Dieppe is most probably the dog sh!te capital of the world.
And I have a suspicion that most of it is produced by dogs from the _Aire_.

When touring last year it was noticeable that the French are becoming more aware of dog sh!te in their towns. Pity they are not so aware of the human variety!


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Cite Europe*

It's easy to recognise the UK bound MH's they are the " Dirty Ones" the " Clean Shiny Ones" are going the wrong way ! 😃

On a serious note,I have stayed here without problem and have seen these individuals but haven't had a problem, my Iveco based Flair is high off the ground and securing oneself/ a person underneath would be quite easy however,being aware I check all is OK.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at COE last Saturday night, white van, long trousers.
Not an immigrant in sight, in fact apart from the other 5 vans on the carpark, we didn't see a sole.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DJP said:


> Not an immigrant in sight, in fact apart from the other 5 vans on the carpark, we didn't see a sole.


Not even a Dover sole ?

G


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

We use it and never had a problem! we will again in may and august next year because its easy after coming off the train at 1am.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

No not even a soul


----------



## msyd (Apr 15, 2010)

We stopped at Cite for the shopping but didn't fancy staying because of all the lurkers in the bushes. Drove around to the aires at the ferry terminal for the night and back to le tunnel in the morning. Not worth the worry of staying at the Cite carpark, even though we did it two years ago and had no bother (but no visible illegals either).


----------

